# Trek ZX series?



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a line on a Trek 2000 ZX road frame. It looks like a TIG welded aluminum frame. Any idea what years they were made? Google wasn't my friend in finding things out about the ZX range.

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Optiwizard (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe around mid 90's zero excess if I recall.


----------

